# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة الفقيه الأصوليُّ الشيخ محمد علي فركوس

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*العلامة الفقيه الأصوليُّ الشيخ محمد علي فركوس

**صلاح عباس*



*الشيخ*  أبو عبد المعز محمد عليّ بن بوزيد بن علي فركوس القُبِّيُّ، نسبة إلى  القبة القديمة بالجزائر (العاصمة)، حيثُ وُلد في يوم الخميس التاسع  والعشرين من ربيع الأول سنة ١٣٧٤ﻫ الموافق للخامس والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر  سنة ١٩٥٤م، في ذات الشهر والسنة التي شهدت اندلاع الثورة التحريرية في  الجزائر ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي الغاشم.



نشأ  الشيخ أبو عبد المعز في بيئةٍ علميةٍ، فحُبّب إليه طلبُ العلمِ الشّرعيّ،  وما زالت نفسه تائقةً إلى التّفرّغ له والعكوف عليه، منذ الصّبا، وعبر  مراحل حياته، حتّى يسّر الله تعالى له أن يُصيبَ منه قسطاً وافراً، حتّى  أصبح من مراجع العلم الشرعيّ المعاصرين، خاصّةً في الفقه وأصوله.



*مراحلُ طلب العلم:*

كانت  أولى محطاته العلمية، هي المدرسة القرآنية، على يد الشيخ محمد الصَّغير  معلم، حيث تلقّى عنه ما تيسّر من القرآن الكريم، إضافةً إلى العلوم  الأساسيَّة.



ثم التحق بالمدارس النِّظامية، فحصل على شهادة الثانوية العامة (البكالوريا).



ثمّ التحق بكلية الحقوق والعلوم الإداريّة، إذ لم تكن ثمّة كلياتٌ متخصِّصة في العلوم الشرعية آنذاك بالجزائر.



ثمّ  منَّ الله تعالى عليه، بأن تيسّر له سبيل الالتحاق بكلية الشريعة،  بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة، فتخرَّج منها عام ١٤٠٢هـ/١٩٨٢م،  بتقدير ممتاز.



وأُتيح له عبر سنِيِّ دراسته بالجامعة الإسلامية، أن يتلقّى العلم على طائفةٍ من العلماء، من أبرزهم:



1-  الشيخ عطية بن محمد سالم رحمه الله، القاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى بالمدينة  النبوية، والمدرَّس بالمسجد النبوي: درس عليه موطأ الإمام مالك رحمه الله.



2- الشيخ عبد القادر شيبة الحمد: أستاذ الفقه و الأصول في كلية الشريعة. 



3- الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري: المدرِّس بالمسجد النبوي وأستاذ التفسير بكلية الشريعة.



4- محمد المختار الشنقيطي رحمه الله (والد الشيخ محمد): أستاذ التفسير بكلية الشريعة، ومدرِّس كتب السنة بالمسجد النبوي.



5- الشيخ عبد الرؤوف اللّبدي: أستاذ اللغة بكلية الشريعة.



كما  استفاد من المحاضرات التي كان يلقيها فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز،  والشيخ حماد بن محمّد الأنصاري رحمهما الله تعالى، وغيرهما من كبار  المشايخ.



كما  (كان حريصا على حضور المناقشات العلمية للرسائل الجامعية، التي كانت تناقش  بقاعة المحاضرات الكبرى بالجامعة الإسلامية، من قِبَل الأساتذة والمشايخ  الذين لهم قدم راسخة في مجال التحقيق ورحلة طويلة في البحث العلمي، وقد  أكسبه ذلك منهجية فذَّة في دراسة المسائل العلمية ومناقشتها).



ثم في سنة ١٤١٧هـ/ ١٩٩٧م يحصل الشيخ فركوس على شهادة دكتوراه الدولة، من كلية العلوم الإسلامية بالجزائر العاصمة.



*مراحل حياته العمليّة:*

عاد  الشيخ فركوس إلى بلده الجزائر، في ذات العام الّذي افتُتح فيه معهدُ  العلوم الإسلامية بالجزائر العاصمة، عام ١٤٠٢هـ/١٩٨٢م فالتحق به مدرّساً،  ثمّ عُيِّن بعد ذلك مديراً للدراسات والبرمجة، ولا يزال إلى يوم الناس هذا  مُدَرِّسا بهذه الكلية.



*نشاطه الدّعويّ والعلميّ:*

سخّر  الشيخ وقتَه وجُهدَه لنشر العلم الشرعيّ وآدابه، فاتّخذ من عمله التدريسيّ  بالكلية منبراً للدعوة والإرشاد،  إضافةً إلى المساجد، التي أضحت محطة  علمية، تستقبل جموع طلبة العلم من كل الجهات، فكانت ثمرةُ ذلك:



-أن أتمَّ شرح روضة النّاظر لابن قدامة المقدسي، بمسجد الهداية بالقبة مسقط رأسه.



-وأتمَّ شرح مبادئ الأصول لابن باديس، بمسجد الفتح بباب الوادي، بالجزائر العاصمة.



- ودرّس القواعد الفقهية بمسجد أحمد حفيظ ببلكور، بالجزائر العاصمة.



-كما قام بشرح عدة رسائل لمشايخ الدعوة السلفية.



*من صفاته الخَلقية والخُلقية:*

وُهب  الشيخ بسطةً في العلم والجسم، سَهْلُ الجانب، كريمُ النفس، واسع الإيثار،  حَسَنُ الألفة والمعاشرة، وأوتي هيبة ووقاراً، يحترمه الموالف والمخالف،  وهو قريب الشَّبَهِ في شكله وصورتِه وصَوتِه بالشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر  الدين الألباني رحمه الله، كما شهد بذلك من رآهما.



مجتهداً  في نشر العلم، منشغلاً بهمّ الدعوة والتبليغ والبيان، قال أحد تلاميذه:  (وقد حدَّثنا يوماً عن طلبه للعلم بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية،  فكان مما قاله: "كنت إذا استفدتُ فائدة فرحتُ بها فرحاً عظيماً، وتمنيتُ لو  استطعت أن أطير بها إلى الجزائر، لأبلِّغها للناس ثم أرجع إلى المدينة).



اجتهاده  في التحقيق العلمي للمسائل، موظّفاً في ذلك علم الأصول والقواعد الفقهيّة،  مبيّناً أنّ المقصود من ورائهما: بناءُ الفقيه الحقّ الذي يُحسن التّعاملَ  مع الأدلة بنفسه، فالاجتهاد هو العلة الغائية لعلمي الأصول والقواعد  الفقهية، وليس كما هو الحال عند كثير من المتأخرين، حيث انبتت عندهم الصلة  بين الأصول والفقه، كما قال بعضهم "أصبح الفقهاء يزرعون أرضا غير التي  يحرثها لهم الأصوليون، فلا هؤلاء وجدوا لحرثهم من يزرعه، ولا أولئك زرعوا  ما حرثه لهم الحارثون".



*نتاجه العلميّ:*

*أولاً: كتب عامّة:*



1- تقريب  الوصول إلى علم الأصول، لأبي القاسم محمد بن أحمد بن جُزَيّ الكلبي  الغرناطي (ت ٧٤١هـ) دراسة وتحقيق. طبع بدار الأقصى - القاهرة ١٤١٠هـ.



2- ذوو الأرحام في فقه المواريث -تأليف- وهي رسالة في العالمية ( الماجستير ) طبع بدار تحصيل العلوم - الجزائر ١٤١٣هـ.



3- الإشارة في معرفة الأصول والوجازة في معنى الدليل للإمام أبي الوليد الباجي (ت ٤٧٤هـ) دراسة وتحقيق، طبع بالمكتبة المكية - السعودية.



4- مفتاح  الأصول إلى بناء الفروع على الأصول - ويليه: كتاب مثارات الغلط في الأدلة  للإمام أبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الحسني التلمساني (٧٧١هـ / ١٣٧٠م) دراسة  وتحقيق ، وهي رسالة في العالمية (الدكتوراه) بعنوان " أبو عبد الله الشريف  التلمساني وآثاره الفقهية والأصولية"، طبع بمؤسسة الريان الطبعة الأولى  ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٨م. وطبع بدار تحصيل العلوم - الجزائر ١٤٢٠هـ / ١٩٩٩م.



5- مختارات من نصوص حديثية في فقه المعاملات المالية - القسم الأول - دار الرغائب و النفائس - الجزائر ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٨م.



6- الفتح  المأمول في شرح مبادئ الأصول للشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس (ت ١٣٥٩هـ / ١٩٤٠م  ) دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر. الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢١هـ / ٢٠٠٠م.



*ثانياً: سلسلة "فقه أحاديث الصيام":*



1- حديث تبييت النية. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر. الطبعة الأولى ١٤١٩هـ/ ١٩٩٨م.



2- حديث النهي عن صوم يوم الشك. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة الأولى ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٩م.



3- حديث الأمر بالصوم والإفطار لرؤية الهلال. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر الطبعة الأولى - ١٤٢٢هـ / ٢٠٠١م.



4- حديث حكم صيام المسافر ومدى أفضليته في السفر. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢٢هـ / ٢٠٠٢م.



*ثالثاً: سلسلة "ليتفقهوا في الدين":*



1- طريق الاهتداء إلى حكم الائتمام والاقتداء. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة 2. ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٨م.



2- المنية في توضيح ما أشكل من الرقية. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر الطبعة 2. ١٤١٩هـ / ١٩٩٩م.



3- فرائد القواعد لحلِّ معاقد المساجد. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة 2. ١٤٢٣هـ / ٢٠٠٢م.



4- محاسن العبارة في تجلية مقفلات الطهارة. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢٣هـ / ٢٠٠٢م..



5- الإرشاد إلى مسائل الأصول والاجتهاد. مكتبة دار الريان – الجزائر. الطبعة الأولى ١٤٢٠هـ / ٢٠٠٠م.



6- مجالس تذكيرية على مسائل منهجية. دار الرغائب والنفائس- الجزائر ١٤٢٤هـ / ٢٠٠٣م.



7- ٤٠ سؤالاً في أحكام المولود ومعه التذكرة الجلية في التحلي بالصبر عند البلية - دار الرغائب و النفائس ١٤٢٥هـ / ٢٠٠٤م.



8- العادات الجارية في الأعراس الجزائرية. دار الرغائب والنفائس - الجزائر ١٤٢٦هـ / ٢٠٠٥م.



9- مقالة في مجلة "الرسالة" الصادرة من وزارة الشؤون الدينية تحت عنوان "حكم التسعير: هل التسعير واجب أم ضرورة في الشريعة الإسلامية؟".



10-       مقالة في مجلة "الموافقات" الصادرة من كلية العلوم الإسلامية بالجزائر تحت عنوان:"حكم بيع العينة".



11-       مقالة في مجلة "منابر الهدى" تحت عنوان :"اعتبار اختلاف المطالع في ثبوت الأهلة وآراء الفقهاء فيه".




*رابعاً: مؤلفات قيد الإصدار:*



1- من سلسلة " ليتفقهوا في الدين " العدد التاسع (حول مسائل الحج).



2- الإنارة في التعليق على كتاب الإشارة لأبي الوليد الباجي.



3- شرح وتعليق على العقائد الإسلامية للشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس (ت ١٣٥٩).




*مصادر هذه السيرة:*




*التعريف بالشيخ أبي عبد المعزِّ محمَّد علي فركوس ـحفظه الله-، موقع الشيخ، http://ferkous.com/home/?q=ar-biographie .



*ترجمة شيخنا العلامة الفقيه الأصولي محمد علي فركوس



حفظه الله تعالى، بخط رابح مختاري العاصمي الجزائري، http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1233 .



*ترجمة شيخنا الأعز أبي عبد المعز"، بخط أبي الوليد خالد بن صالح تواتي الجزائري، http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1233

----------

